# Sticky  Collecting skunk essence



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Ive tried alot of different methods for dealing with skunks. Skinning around the gland, poking a syringe right through the skin, selling them whole (good luck!). This method is the best Ive found, whether you want to save the essence or not. Its best if the skunk hasnt sprayed. If it did spray, submerge him in simple green and water for a day or two, he'll come out smelling like peppermint.

First you need a sharp razor blade. A knife, no matter how sharp, just doesnt have that extra fine edge youre going to need.

I kneel on my knees straddling the skunk with the anus pointing away. Its the most comfortable for me and I'm not in the way just in case he accidentally unloads.

Start off by making a shallow cut directly above the anus.









Then "skin" the fat away from the gland until they are well exposed. Be sure not to put too much pressure on the gland.









At this point I make a cut all the way around the vent. 









Now just "skin" the fat away from the gland all the way around until you reach the small intestine, shown here between my thumb and forefinger.









Cut through the intestine and youre done. Ready for extraction and skinning with no worries of stink.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Great post M*F! I have been skinning the stinky kitties and putting up the fur and than putting the carcasses in my freezer until it's time to extract the essence. Your method is way better and it's going to save me some valuable freezer space. Thanks!


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I would be scared to do that surgery on a skunk. What is the best way to extract the essence for sale or for use in call lure?


----------

